# 13-0



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recaps/20021123/seadal.html

When will it end?


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I would have to think that it will happen thursday at indiana. They play detroit the night before and the pacers are a good team at least that would be my guess


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> I would have to think that it will happen thursday at indiana. They play detroit the night before and the pacers are a good team at least that would be my guess


GOOD guess! Detroit is tough at home, especially, and they routed the Pacers tonight in Indiana!

If Dallas loses to one of those, I'd think it might be the Pistons and then the Mavs might even have trouble at Indiana. Two tough road games back to back will be tough.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about the pistons you guys put too many points on the board for us but I believe that a team like the pacers could run with you guys especially after dallas will have played the night before.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I think you guys are going down next Saturday against Chicago!  

:rocket:

















Ok, being serious, I think Indiana has the best chance.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Well, Detroit is one of my favorites to watch the last 2 years, as their coach is one heck of a coach, imho. When they're at home, they can hold opponents scoring down, as they can also move up and down the court.

For some reason I have more of a fear of the Pistons at home than the Pacers. Well, maybe one reason is because Rick can outcoach Thomas any day of the week, imo.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I'm ready to watch a war. Detroit vs Dallas, in a rematch of the early season blowout in Big D. This time it will be played in the Palace and should be a much closer game. I predict this will be the best game of the year up until now, but I'm not sure who to pick. Dallas is a strong team, but you are due for a loss....and Detroit is the team that could provide that especially after a 39 point loss (down 52) and at home. Good luck either way.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I honestly see them getting to 17-0 before the first lost, but they are not healthy right now


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*I predict.......*

82-0

With a 15-0 record in the playoffs


In 2012, after Dirk, Finley, Nash all call it quits, the Mavs finally lose.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> I'm ready to watch a war. Detroit vs Dallas, in a rematch of the early season blowout in Big D. This time it will be played in the Palace and should be a much closer game. I predict this will be the best game of the year up until now, but I'm not sure who to pick. Dallas is a strong team, but you are due for a loss....and Detroit is the team that could provide that especially after a 39 point loss (down 52) and at home. Good luck either way.


Dallas dominating again. Detroit doesn't have enough offensive firepower to match up.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I think the Pistons match up against Dallas worse than any other team in the league. Dallas is a great team, and they smoked us again tonight in our building.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

If they get past the Pacers tomorrow, watch out.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I am happily surprised and now have hopes for the Mavs to break the record.

I forgot one thing when worrying about the Pistons, they play more man on man defense and Rip is the weak link, and Finley showed that again tonight. The zone defense is really helping the Mavs to win, win, win. :bbanana:


----------

